# Truck box organizers / shelves



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I just got a new top side toolbox for my Chevy The 60" aluminum. I was wondering if anyone uses Topsider boxes and if they have shells or organizers. Pictures would be appreciated. I'm really psyched about the new box I bought it from Campways, I can't say they were the most professional at The installation they installed a damaged box and I have to take it back this week to get it swapped out front undamaged one.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

There on my list. Maybe this winter I will grab a pair.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> There on my list. Maybe this winter I will grab a pair.


 yeah but where do you get them ?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I always thought those were the ideal box for a truck since they really don't seem to take up any space in the bed compared to the alternatives.

I figured I would start by mounting one drivers side and see if that were enough storage. That way it wouldn't cause a rearview blind spot, and it would be right there at my fingertips every time I got in or out of the truck.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

canopainting said:


> yeah but where do you get them ?


 Not sure where I will get them.


----------

